# Looking for Mature RP Partners and Friends!



## Space_Din0saur (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello, my name is Kira. This post is fairly long, but I'll try to be as direct as possible!

Basically, I am looking for a partner interested in detailed, long-term RP. I enjoy posts which are more than a few sentences long, preferably even a paragraph or two (i.e., posts that contain in-depth descriptions of surroundings, emotions, thoughts, and actions!).

I am interested in non-canon and Canon settings alike. I do have a few OCs based on canon works. Some Canon characters and canon settings I am interested in are:

~ Red Dead Redemption - Arthur Morgan
~ Fullmetal Alchemist - Edward Elric
~ Legend Of Zelda BoTW - Link 
~ Doctor Who - The Doctor
~ Star Trek - Data

Whether we pick a Canon setting or not, I would like to formulate a plot in which our characters could bond. I am even open to collaborative, original world-building. I prefer sci-fi or fantasy, but superhero and other urban fantasy/sci-fi could work just as well. However, I tend to stay away from modern/normal slice-of-life RP.

The reason I have mentioned "Mature" in the title of this thread is that I thoroughly enjoy action, character conflicts, NSFW, and romance in RPs. When I say NSFW, I also mean more than just sex. This includes themes such as possible violence, drugs, and other topics which may be troubling to some writers. 

I heavily prefer any romantic encounters/relationships to occur through natural character interaction and plot progression. I don't just want a straight-forward NSFW encounter; I want friendship, romance, pining, and more!

If there are any other genres/themes/plots you can think of, feel free to throw them at me when we talk!

As for my characters, I prefer to RP as non-humans myself, mainly as organic humanoids and ferals. My characters are usually always female, and I have several to choose from!

However, I most often prefer to RP as my sona, Kira. She is a draconic shapeshifter who has a feral dracat form, a feral dragon form, an anthro form, and a human form. She can easily be inserted into many settings, be they canon or not. 

As for my partner, I would prefer if the character was male, but I am still open to female or agender/nonbinary characters. 

Upon being messaged, I would like to discuss your OCs and my OCs, so that we may see how compatible we are, and what possible plots we can think of!

DM me here or on FA to ask for my discord/skype, where I would prefer to RP!
Userpage of SpaceDin0saur -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi there! Are you still looking for rp partners?


----------



## Space_Din0saur (Mar 1, 2018)

Rococo! said:


> Hi there! Are you still looking for rp partners?



Sure, I'd be interested in a few more, or even just chatting and becoming acquaintances! Dm me for discord info


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 1, 2018)

I'd be interested in role playing with you. Not a fan slice of life but I love storydriven fantasy and sci fi


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Mar 1, 2018)

Yeah, I can play as male characters if you wish, be it a rather lewd Rathalos or a sometimes-lewd Zinogre


----------



## Space_Din0saur (Mar 2, 2018)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Yeah, I can play as male characters if you wish, be it a rather lewd Rathalos or a sometimes-lewd Zinogre



That sounds cool, but I'm not looking for only NSFW RP.


----------



## modfox (Mar 2, 2018)

Finally someone who lokes to build on character and develop a story intsted of a lets just fuck


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 2, 2018)

That can be a tad annoying.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Mar 2, 2018)

Space_Din0saur said:


> That sounds cool, but I'm not looking for only NSFW RP.


Yeah, I know, but I'm just pointing that they can be lewd if you want em to


----------



## Space_Din0saur (Mar 2, 2018)

KittyEbon said:


> I'd be interested in role playing with you. Not a fan slice of life but I love storydriven fantasy and sci fi


DM me if you wanna connect either here or on discord! We can discuss possibly plots and OCs.


----------



## Space_Din0saur (Mar 2, 2018)

modfox said:


> Finally someone who lokes to build on character and develop a story intsted of a lets just fuck


Haha, right?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2018)

OwO

Welcome to the forum, love. 

Good luck on finding RP partners. I'd love to ask for your Discord, but my plate's kind of full.


----------



## Space_Din0saur (Mar 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> OwO
> 
> Welcome to the forum, love.
> 
> Good luck on finding RP partners. I'd love to ask for your Discord, but my plate's kind of full.


Ah, well thankee very much! :3


----------



## Kahmurah (Mar 4, 2018)

I'd like to be apart of serious, detailed and developing RP. If you remain interested, I do play a male furry OC.

Any themes are fine, I like good plots, scenarios and stories to tie into characters. One-to-one or group based is cool too!


----------



## Space_Din0saur (Mar 4, 2018)

Kahmurah said:


> I'd like to be apart of serious, detailed and developing RP. If you remain interested, I do play a male furry OC.
> 
> Any themes are fine, I like good plots, scenarios and stories to tie into characters. One-to-one or group based is cool too!



Alright, DM me so we can connect further!


----------



## Kahmurah (Mar 4, 2018)

What is your Discord user?

I'll add and send a DM there.


----------



## Space_Din0saur (Apr 23, 2018)

bump


----------



## Space_Din0saur (May 6, 2018)

Bump again! Summer is starting and I'm interested in maybe one or two more possible partners.


----------



## RyanBlitz13 (Aug 25, 2018)

hey buddy uh u still interested in a rp partner?


----------



## Space_Din0saur (Aug 25, 2018)

RyanBlitz13 said:


> hey buddy uh u still interested in a rp partner?


depends! PM me and we can talk!


----------

